# Who Would Have Thought? George Zimmerman Shot In Road Rage Incident



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

George Zimmerman, who was acquitted of murder charges in the 2012 shooting death of an unarmed black teenager in Florida, suffered a minor wound in a road-rage shooting incident on Monday, media reports said.

George Zimmerman shot in ?road rage incident? | New York Post


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

His life is in shambles. After reading the article I do have one question; How messed up are the girls that keep dating him?


----------



## Suntzu (Sep 22, 2014)

Reading about this now... No details about the shooting available, but the news is already working hard to whip their viewers/readers into a public lynching for Zimmerman.
Don't know what lead up to this, but at this time it appears he was a shooting victim, and it's disgusting the way people rush to judgement.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

How many headlines of "George Zimmerman involved in shooting" do we need?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

He is apparently not going to take my good advice to move to Nocona, TX and lay low for a while. Hope Officer Wilson made it up there.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> He is apparently not going to take my good advice to move to Nocona, TX and lay low for a while. Hope Officer Wilson made it up there.


Don't know if Zimmer or Wilson will take your advice but my advice for the ball playin' youngsters is go with a Nokona Glove i you can. They are made by the good ****** up in Nocona, TX at the Nokona Sporting Goods Co. Softest leather glove I've ever used or seen. I would say its the finest ball glove on the market, Slippy Approved!

View attachment 11061
(She still gets a good Oilin' once a year around MLB opening day and looks like she's brand spankin' new!)


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I liked my Wilson A2000XLO when I was trying out for the Cubs. That didn't last very long though. although it was long ago. I was in the Adray league @AABC in The Motor City
Dam,now I pay money to watch "A" leaguers play ball at 5/3 ballpark in Comstock Park


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The Wilson A2000 WAS most certainly the best of the best I can't argue with you on that one. Can't seem to locate my old Rawlings but I got it back in the mid 80's when Rawlings still made some fine leather goods in St. Louis. Most Wilson's are made by the Chicoms now...sad


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I wonder how many of those out to lynch him are "minorities"?
Whoever it was, George knows him and they have clashed before.
He was hit by flying glass from the window shot by the "other".
His life as it was is ruined because of a "minority thug". 
He will never find peace unless he smartens up and lies low far from where he is.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

Initial reports were he was shot in the face. Turns out just a minor injury as a result of the broken glass.

Pretty crazy the shooter apparently hasn't even been questioned yet.

Zimmy should have cashed in on a book deal and moved way far away. He needs to lay low and being in FL doesn't help, nor does driving the same Honda truck he's had since the shooting....


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

While technically in the clear on the 2012 shooting, I do think he suffers from "cop-wannabe" syndrome. He's a lose cannon with an attitude problem who turns meek & mild when called on the carpet. I'm surprised he has lived this long, of course people like him tend to pick their encounters carefully. One day, he's going to pick the wrong one.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

He needs to move,permanently.after some plastic surgery and a name change.sooner or later,George gonna die.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

MI.oldguy said:


> He needs to move,permanently.after some plastic surgery and a name change.sooner or later,George gonna die.


I agree with your last sentence. He is an idiot. No mater the name, looks or location he will still be an idiot. Sooner or later that will be the cause of his demise.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The smart money in Vegas is on George getting an offer to step in the boxing ring against either a "former addict/child actor" from Diff'rent Strokes or that blond Olympic skater who bashed in another chick's knee, Trashy Tonya something or another?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

As is often the case, more information comes out and the story takes a bizzarre turn. The investigation is now revealing that the man who shot Zimmerman was "fixated" on George and was recently admitted to a mental institution. Of course his attorney is disputing this but it certainly sheds new light on who may have been the aggressor. The bottom line is that Zimmerman can most likely expect crap like this the rest of his life.

Shooter was fixated on George Zimmerman, police report says


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Yes, it looks like Zimmerman is innocent here. Once again. 
The liberal's heads are exploding and blood is shooting out of their eyeballs.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Anybody else notice no charges are ever filed against him? The ex/girlfriend both could have had his 2nd amendment rights yanked after the supposed domestic incidents but neither pressed charges and there was no evidence for the state to do so either. I am beginning to suspect there is a campaign of persecution going against this guy.


----------

